# Game 64: Lakers @ Nets--03.17.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 64
Los Angeles Lakers (33-32) @ New Jersey Nets (35-28)











** Friday March 17th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td><td>







</td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Smush Parker*</td><td>*Kobe Bryant*</td><td>*Kwame Brown*</td><td>*Lamar Odom*</td><td>*Ronny Turiaf*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.6</td><td>35.0</td><td>5.9</td><td>14.3</td><td>1.96</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>5.4</td><td>5.9</td><td>9.1</td><td>1.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>4.7</td><td>.8</td><td>5.4</td><td>.1</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Luke Walton*</td><td>*Andrew Bynum*</td><td>*Jim Jackson*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.8</td><td>3.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>.1</td><td>1.0</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.0</td><td>12.9</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.4</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.1</td><td>.9</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Antoine Wright*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> </td><td>*Lakers*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kobe Bryant 35.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Lamar Odom 9.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kobe Bryant 1.76</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .74</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Mihm 1.26</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic 49.8%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Ronny Turiaf 53.8%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 37.9%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Brian Cook 42.6%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 80.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Sasha Vujacic 92.5%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/16/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>35-28</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-32</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>27-37</td><td>8.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>23-42</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New York Knicks</td><td>18-45</td><td>17</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>51-12</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>42-21</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>35-28</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>36-29</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>33-30</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>32-30</td><td>18.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>32-32</td><td>19.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-32</td><td>20</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 1-0*
11.27.05, @ LAL: Nets 102 - Lakers 96

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a
​


----------



## Brolic

Andrew Bynum's mugshot...age 17

this will be fun VC and Kobe


----------



## VC_15

last time these two teams played, vince finished with 12 points ( i think). THis will be a good one!!

vc and kobe going at it. RJ and Odom will be fun also!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kamaze said:


> Andrew Bynum's mugshot...age 17



:laugh:


----------



## ghoti

I figured after all he's been through, Ronny Turiaf deserves a picture.

I made him one. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> I figured after all he's been through, Ronny Turiaf deserves a picture.
> 
> I made him one. :cheers:


 thanks! NBA.com didn't have one for him, and ESPN just had that thing I had up. And I was too lazy to make him one, so thank you very much.


----------



## Vincanity15311

We need to extend this win streak to 4........if we do wat we've done recently, which is let the main scorer get his, we may be in trouble cuz this is kobe bryant, and not zach randolph, yao ming, or chris paul...

then again, it may work, cuz Kobe may forget he has teamates...


----------



## reganomics813

Cook is the guy we gotta worry about off the bench more than Bynum or JJ.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC_15 said:


> last time these two teams played, vince finished with 12 points ( i think). THis will be a good one!!
> 
> *vc and kobe going at it. RJ and Odom will be fun also!*


Kidd and Smush/Sasha will be fun too. Kidding. Some controversy surrounding this game. You know that the networks and media covering this game will spice it up a little bit and go back to VC's comments regarding Kobe's brilliant 81 pts which was taken totally out of context. Hope Vince has a great game.


----------



## Air Fly

Please add this to the game thread Mr. Todd, if you can. :biggrin: 










Got it from VCO, just to make the game thread a bit attractive. :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

^^^^ That's freak'n sweet!

Unfortunately I think I'm going to miss the game live tomarrow because I have to work. Hopefully I can get out early to check out the 2nd half, I doubt it though considering it's Friday night plus a holiday, I should be delivering pizza's till midnight  I'm gunna bring my laptop with me and try to leach off wireless signals from houses to keep tabs on the game though  It should be a great game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mmmmm, pizza. 

I'll be missing the game too - gonna be proposing to my gf.

 :uhoh: :kiss: :krazy:  <--- some combination of these sums me up. 

With Mihm out, I'm looking for Nenad to be even more huge than last game!

Win!!!

And again, I figure it'll come down to the final shot, where Vince strips Kobe while he tries to hurl a game-winner.


----------



## Dooch

I'll be in attendance for this game. It is supposedly going to be a sold-out crowd in Continental Airlines Arena. Right after my baseball practice, I'm going. If Kobe Bryant scores more than 40 points then you are going to hear me on the YES Network. As long as we win, I don't care if he scores 50+. 

Go Nets!! Lets sweep the Los Angeles Lakers and take the season series.


----------



## ghoti

Krstic All Star said:


> Mmmmm, pizza.
> 
> I'll be missing the game too - gonna be proposing to my gf.
> 
> :uhoh: :kiss: :krazy:  <--- some combination of these sums me up.
> 
> With Mihm out, I'm looking for Nenad to be even more huge than last game!
> 
> Win!!!
> 
> And again, I figure it'll come down to the final shot, where Vince strips Kobe while he tries to hurl a game-winner.


Why propose on a game night?

At least do it at halftime and then run back to the couch to watch the rest of the game.

(Honey, I just gave you, like, a huge diamond ring. Would it be too much to ask for you to fetch me a beer...?)


----------



## ghoti

Air Fly said:


> Please add this to the game thread Mr. Todd, if you can. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from VCO, just to make the game thread a bit attractive. :banana:


I added it. Pretty cool.

I wish the players were on opposite sides, though since they are under the wrong teams' names.

There should be one with Kidd and Smush Parker. :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> I added it. Pretty cool.
> 
> I wish the players were on opposite sides, though since they are under the wrong team's names.
> 
> There should be one with Kidd and Smush Parker. :biggrin:


Yeah. LOL. Then have a separate one for Jacque Vaughn and Sasha Vujacic. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> thanks! NBA.com didn't have one for him, and ESPN just had that thing I had up. And I was too lazy to make him one, so thank you very much.


It was a pain in the ***!

I had to crop it, resize it and send it to Photobucket.

I guess that's not much compared to overcoming heart problems, so I soldiered on and got his mug up there.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic All Star said:


> Mmmmm, pizza.
> 
> I'll be missing the game too - gonna be proposing to my gf.
> 
> :uhoh: :kiss: :krazy:  <--- some combination of these sums me up.
> 
> With Mihm out, I'm looking for Nenad to be even more huge than last game!
> 
> Win!!!
> 
> And again, I figure it'll come down to the final shot, where Vince strips Kobe while he tries to hurl a game-winner.


Wow! Good luck dude!


----------



## HB

A St. Patrick's day thriller. Boy o Boy I should be in a real gooood mood when this game comes on. Lol on a more serious note, the lakers role players have been really playing good of late. Lamar Odom is going to terrorize the nets frontcourt thats for sure.


----------



## AND1NBA

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> thanks! NBA.com didn't have one for him, and ESPN just had that thing I had up. And I was too lazy to make him one, so thank you very much.


Why are the people at NBA.com so lazy? Can they atleast put a decent picture for Curly's profile? ESPN has one:










Also Turiaf did have an NBA.com head shot, but it was in his NBA draft profile.:










http://www.nba.com/draft2005/profiles/RonnyTuriaf.html


----------



## jarkid

i am worry about that two of big three, kidd, and carter are persecuted by the flu.


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> I'll be in attendance for this game. It is supposedly going to be a sold-out crowd in Continental Airlines Arena. Right after my baseball practice, I'm going. If Kobe Bryant scores more than 40 points then you are going to hear me on the YES Network. As long as we win, I don't care if he scores 50+.
> 
> Go Nets!! Lets sweep the Los Angeles Lakers and take the season series.


 Hey, Dooch you're back! :cheers:


----------



## ghoti

> Also Turiaf did have an NBA.com head shot, but it was in his NBA draft profile.:



Damn. I looked for one, too.


----------



## ghoti

Chaser 55 said:


> Hey, Dooch you're back! :cheers:


Hey! Don't scare Dooch away.

I'm glad you're posting again, Dooch.

I got the feeling posting 40+ times a day was taking up too much of your time.


----------



## JCB

ghoti said:


> *Hey! Don't scare Dooch away.*
> 
> I'm glad you're posting again, Dooch.
> 
> I got the feeling posting 40+ times a day was taking up too much of your time.


:biggrin: lol


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good thing ya'll dont have Cook as a key reserve or Starter.. If I can relay to that to him, well I cant, he'd be even more pissed off :laugh:

No but last game, Phil Jackson benched Cook and started Turiaf.. Turiaf has 2 pts, 1 board, 4 turnovers, and like 2 fouls in 8 minutes.. Cook still didnt get off the bench in the 1st half.. Very odd.. Well that lit a fire under Cook as he had a 6 pts, 7 board 3rd quarter.. Funny the Lakers struggled to score without him but they outscored the T'Wolves +10 with him in the game.. He would play 11 minutes that quarter and not play again but had a impact on the game. 

I would assume Cook will be back in the lineup tonight but who knows with Phil Jackson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brian34Cook said:


> Good thing ya'll dont have Cook as a key reserve or Starter.. If I can relay to that to him, well I cant, he'd be even more pissed off :laugh:
> 
> No but last game, Phil Jackson benched Cook and started Turiaf.. Turiaf has 2 pts, 1 board, 4 turnovers, and like 2 fouls in 8 minutes.. Cook still didnt get off the bench in the 1st half.. Very odd.. Well that lit a fire under Cook as he had a 6 pts, 7 board 3rd quarter.. Funny the Lakers struggled to score without him but they outscored the T'Wolves +10 with him in the game.. He would play 11 minutes that quarter and not play again but had a impact on the game.
> 
> I would assume Cook will be back in the lineup tonight but who knows with Phil Jackson


 Yeah, I didn't put him in the starting lineup cause he didn't start and I put the thread up before halftime of that lakers game. I just assumed he was injured or something. Once I saw he played, I was going to change it, but I've been busy/lazy.


----------



## XRay34

Holy crap, since Febuary 4th, the Nets have not scored 100 points just twice, and both times they needed OVERTIME to do it! (102 and 105)

So pretty much, haven't scored 100 in regulation since Febuary 4th. 

WTF


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> Hey! Don't scare Dooch away.
> 
> I'm glad you're posting again, Dooch.
> 
> I got the feeling posting 40+ times a day was taking up too much of your time.


I have just been really busy with school and baseball now. So whenever I have time to post on the lovely boards I will definitely make the best of my opportunity. ghoti you are the man. I'll get back to the 40+ posts per day routine during the summer.


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> Hey, Dooch you're back! :cheers:


Thanks for the welcome back Chaser 55, I've been really busy so I'm finding some time on and off to get some time to post on the boards. I will soon be on for days like I used to be though don't worry. And I love your avatar, Quincy Douby from Rutgers represents one of my favorite college basketball players.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Cmon nets WIN!!! Make it 4 straight!!!


----------



## Dooch

By the way in The Record today, I read about how Vince Carter and Jason Kidd sat out yesterdays practice and did not participate due to illnesses or colds. Vince Carter had something involving respiratory problems and Jason Kidd had the flu along with Scott Padgett as well. 

Hopefully these three players will be involved tonight and bring home a win for us against Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## Lord-SMX

RJ vs Kobe


----------



## Dooch

I am thinking that Richard Jefferson will be the main defender on Kobe Bryant and if he cannot prevent him from missing shots then we will be forced to double team. I honestly do not care if Kobe Bryant scores 60 points in a loss. As long as we win, that is all that matters.


----------



## XRay34

dooch u said u going to game

liar


----------



## Vincanity15311

WOOHOO VC is warming up


----------



## Dooch

Carter15Nets said:


> dooch u said u going to game
> 
> liar


I had no way of getting to the game so I gave the ticket to my other friend Brian. He went with his family. It is a holiday so my parents are busy and I have no other way to get there. So why not watch the game at home and have some cornbread and Irish food.


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> I had no way of getting to the game so I gave the ticket to my other friend Brian. He went with his family. It is a holiday so my parents are busy and I have no other way to get there. So why not watch the game at home and have some cornbread and Irish food.


 and post here :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> and post here :biggrin:


Exactly. Break the 7,000 post mark possibly tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> Thanks for the welcome back Chaser 55, I've been really busy so I'm finding some time on and off to get some time to post on the boards. I will soon be on for days like I used to be though don't worry. *And I love your avatar, Quincy Douby from Rutgers represents one of my favorite college basketball players*.


yea, Douby is the man. It's just sick how well he can shoot and play.


----------



## Dooch

I love how Quincy Douby takes three pointers from like 10 feet behind the three point line and his runners in the lane I love. He is going to be a really good player if or when he is drafted into the NBA. He just needs to develop more muscle, get stronger and keep improving on his game.


----------



## XRay34

is vc playin


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> Exactly. Break the 7,000 post mark possibly tonight. :biggrin:


 I know, that's insane. I joined like a week after you over the summer, and you haven't posted for like a month, and you still have 3,000 more posts than me. :smile:


----------



## Dooch

That was hilarious, Jason McKidd, Richard McJefferson, Vince O'Carter and Lawrence O'Frank. In honor of St. Patrick's Day. :laugh:


----------



## Dooch

Carter15Nets said:


> is vc playin


He warmed up and he had respiratory problems. I think he will be in the starting lineup however.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> is vc playin


haha, arenas0wizrds again


----------



## Lord-SMX

*http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] 
*


----------



## Lord-SMX

that might have been too much


----------



## JCB

Lord-SMX said:


> that might have been too much


 just a little


----------



## Dooch

You could have just put one of those links up instead a bunch of them. I think we get the point though LOL. :biggrin: I voted already and the Nets Dancers were winning last time I voted.


----------



## Lord-SMX

http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL] http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east2_njn-v-orl.html]Vote for the nets dancers[/URL]


----------



## jarkid

why do Kidd & Carter get flu ! I am worried that they won't play well tonight !


----------



## Lord-SMX

hwo bout that?


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> why do Kidd & Carter get flu ! I am worried that they won't play well tonight !


 man i don't think anyone askes to get sick (unless you got a big test/project/presentation the next day)

it just happens


----------



## Petey

Nets start off w/ the ball.

RJ drives, to Krstic, can't hook, Cook w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

woogoo yes givin us no shot clock


----------



## Lord-SMX

did the game start yet?


----------



## Petey

Hey, YES w/ a new clock and score board thingie on the bottom left.

Odom misses the 3.

Kidd to Krstic... hits!

Nets +2!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Brown w/ the pick, Kobe to Brown, misses.

Krstic misses, out of bounds, last touched by the Lakers, Nets ball.

Nets +2!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Brown misses a jumper.

Collins the board.

Krstic misses the lob from Kidd.

Out of bounds off the Lakers.

Carter misses a two. Krstic with the board.

Nets reset.

Parker with a steal.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Kidd knocks it over to Krstic, Nets can't convert.

Lakers 3 on 1.

Alley Opp.

Carter takes a shot, going towards the bench.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vince is such a*****


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, RJ with the LOOONG steal... Kidd misses, Parker takes it down, goes at Collins, fouled.

Can't hit, going to the line.

Parket hits the 1st.

Parker hits the 2nd.

Nets -2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

jason collins scores

and hes likely done for the night

30 minutes 2 pts


----------



## XRay34

w.t.f is vince doing


----------



## mjm1

what is up with vince carter, come ON


----------



## GM3

Vince reaally wants to outplay Kobe


----------



## Petey

Lakers trap.

Setting up Collins, Collins hits.

Tie game.

Kobe goes baseline, can't hit.

RJ w/ the board... out to Carter, Carter pulls it out, Carter loses it off his foot, out of bounds, Lakers ball.

Cook hits.

Nets -2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

we lost 

knew it


----------



## Lord-SMX

6-4 la


----------



## Petey

Collins misses, 1 handed by Parker.

Out to Cook, Cook hits a damn 3.

Nets -5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> w.t.f is vince doing


damn, he always turns the ball over. and misses jumpers in the first quarter.


----------



## JCB

Carter dribbles it off his leg. Out of bounds.

Cook hits a jumper.

6-4 Lakers

Collins misses a jumper.

Lakers board.

Cook makes a three.

What the hell? Brian Cook?

Kidd misses. Parker with the board.

Cook makes another three. WTF?


----------



## Vincanity15311

who the **** is brian cook


----------



## GM3

another 3, TimeOUt Nets.

12-4 Lakers.


----------



## mjm1

Defense You ****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

lol 12-2 run

f this nets team


----------



## neoxsupreme

If Carter is still bothered by a flu watch him pull a Jordan.


----------



## Petey

Nets can't convert.

Cook w/ another 3.

Nets 20 second to.

Nets -8.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

u let that ugly f brian cook burn u? 3-3 8 pts


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cookie :banana:


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf cook has more pts then the nets


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> we lost
> 
> knew it


 starting already?


----------



## AJC NYC

Petey ban Carter15nets for good please


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, out to RJ, RJ w/ the 3.

Nets -5.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ with a 3

Kobe with a bad pass

Kidd misses a shot

Kidd stop shootin!

14-7 Lakers


----------



## Petey

Bryant meet on a switch. Carter steal, Kidd can't hit.

Parker to Brown. Brown even hits now.

Nets -7.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Jefferson makes a three.

12-7 Lakers.

Carter with a steal.

Kidd misses a three. Board to Brown.

Brown dunks it.

14-7 Lakers.

Vince makes a leaner.


----------



## Petey

Carter then hits.

Parker behind the screen misses, ball out of bounds, Nets ball.

Nets -5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Stop shooting, Kidd.


----------



## JCB

Lakers miss. Ball out of bounds.

Nets control.

Krstic makes a little 10 footer. He has four.

Kidd knocks it off of Parker. nets Ball.


----------



## fruitcake

jason hasn't scored in 53+ min.


----------



## GM3

Down 5

Parker misses a 3

Krstic hits

14-11 Lakers

Parker loses it, but I like his hustle

Nets turn it over

Charge on Parker, sweet!`


----------



## Petey

Krstic on the block, hits the turnaround jumper.

Lakers turn it over, back to the Nets.

Krstic turns it over? Lakers save it.

Parker drives, Krstic gets the call!!!

CHARGE ON PARKER!!!

Nets ball.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Nets turn it over.

Parker called on an offense. Nenad draws the charge.

Timeout. 14-11 Lakers.


----------



## AJC NYC

lets go nets


----------



## jarkid

Make some drives ! Jason kidd! Stop be Ason Kidd !


----------



## fruitcake

kidd hasn't scored in 54+ min.....


----------



## Petey

Jefferson w/ the jumper at the top of the key.

Nets -1.

5 left to go in the 1st.

Odom working on Jefferson... Can't hit.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Nets +1.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets lead by 1

15-14


----------



## Petey

Parker open, Kobe passes, misses, RJ w/ another board.

Brown blocks Kidd.

Kobe misses.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic hits the jumper.

Nets +3!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

5:39 to go.

RJ makes a jumper out of the TO.

Odom misses a jumper. Board to Kidd.

Passes to Nenad, he lays it in.

Kidd has 5 assists already.

Parker misses a three. RJ the board.

Kidd blocked by Brown.

Kobe misses.

Nets control.

Krstic makes a jumper. He has 8 points.


----------



## jarkid

Nenad Krstic is the man.


----------



## GM3

Vince called on travel


----------



## fruitcake

kidd hasn't scored now in 56+ min but he already has 6 assists tonight!


----------



## Petey

Out to Odom for the open 3. Hits.

Tied up at 17 now.

Carter off the screen, fouled by Brown, Carter to the line.

Didn't get the continuation...

Vaughn throws it in.

Carter posting on Kobe, Kobe called on the foul.

Sweeet!

Lakers take a TO. How slow.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Odom hits a three. Damn.

Carter fouled on the floor. Foul on Brown.

Vaughn comes in for Kidd.

Carter fouled by Kobe. His first.

Carter is attacking.

Jackson calls a timeout.

Game tied at 17.


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> kidd hasn't scored now in 56+ min but he already has 6 assists tonight!


yeah, im thinking it isnt good to keep track of that


----------



## JCB

How many assists you think Kidd will get today? He has 6 already.


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> kidd hasn't scored now in 56+ min but he already has 6 assists tonight!


it's only 40 minutes, because kidd only played 33 minutes last night. and now it is 3 minutes to end the first quarter.


----------



## fruitcake

mjm1 said:


> yeah, im thinking it isnt good to keep track of that


ya ok.


----------



## Petey

3:14 to go.

Jefferson fouled by Cook, RJ to the line.

Cliff in.

Good.

Good.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

RJ misses a jumper, but he was fouled by Cook.

RJ going to the line for two.

Makes the first.

Makes the second.


----------



## deveangeorge

This game is going to rock. I'm looking forward to it

sorry, here in the west, the game is delayed by 1 hour.


----------



## fruitcake

i wonder whos goign to score first

kobe or kidd


----------



## Petey

Kobe gets the step, ball deflected out of bounds, Lakers ball.

Bynum on the court.

Kobe deep over Carter.

His first FG.

Tied game again.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Kobe misses, out of bounds off the Nets.

Bynum is in.

Kobe makes a jumper.

Carter misses a three.

Lakers control.

Kobe misses. Nets ball.


----------



## fruitcake

damn it.

19 all.


----------



## XRay34

krstic is dirty


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 3, Lakers fight for the board, Cook w/ the save.

Kobe misses, RJ board.

RJ to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

diddddddd u seeee vvvvvvv cccccccccccccccc


----------



## XRay34

dang kobe what a hog


----------



## Petey

Cliff to help on Kobe, Cook misses.

Krstic board.

Carter spins off Bynum, hits the fade, nice pick by Krstic.

Kobe responds.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

RJ and Krstic seem to be playing well!


----------



## Lord-SMX

KRSTIC IS on FIREEEE


----------



## XRay34

lame


----------



## JCB

Nenad hits again. He has 10.

Two minutes left.

Cook misses, board to the Nets.

NICE SHOT BY CARTER!

Bryant hits a jumper. 

23-21 Nets.

Robinson misses a three. Board to Parker.

Odom dunks it. Damn.


----------



## Petey

Carter swings to Cliff, misses the 3.

Too much bowling?

Final minute.

Bynum finds an open Odom, Odom slam.

Tied again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Krstic, Krstic across the lane, kicks to Cliff, Cliff hits!!!

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

40 secs left.

Robinson makes a jumper. Nenad with the assist.

25-23 Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX

how is carter and kidd playing? Do they look tired?


----------



## JCB

Kobe misses a three. Odom gets it. Bynum puts it up. He misses.

Nets 25-23 at the end of the first.


----------



## Petey

Kobe misses the fading 3, as Carter and Krstic double Kobe, RJ loses the board, Lakers can't hit.

First now in the books...

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

whos on Kobe? RJ?


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> how is carter and kidd playing? Do they look tired?


Well, only reason the Nets are winning/in the game, Nenad Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Man is this game fun to watch.


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic is playing like an allstar


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> whos on Kobe? RJ?


Mostly Carter, but different rotations. Krstic has doubled at least twice.

Krstic is everywhere.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Petey said:


> Well, only reason the Nets are winning/in the game, Nenad Krstic.
> 
> -Petey


 yea, Curly's doing it all.


----------



## jarkid

i hope i could see Krstic got 30+ points and win tonight.


----------



## Lord-SMX

watch L is gonna stop going to krstic... that would be a real big mistake!! We should just keep on feeding krstic even if he misses some in a row


----------



## ghoti

"My fault. I didn't read the letters."

"Did you write a letter Marv?"

HAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Zoran checks in.

Jefferson to the bench.

Kobe to Walton, screen, back to Kobe, Kobe drives on Carter, fouled, not in the act of shooting.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

GO ZORAN

wow vaughn get out of there. i want antoine wright.


----------



## mjm1

defense, where are you?


----------



## XRay34

Kidd needs to play more than 30 minutes


----------



## Petey

Kobe drives, out to Sasha, Sasha hits.

Tied up again.

Cliff to Carter, Carter drives, throws up a floater, misses.

Odom w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter, get the hell out of here!


----------



## Petey

Kobe loses it.

Carter can't hit.

Out to Sasha, undercut a bit by Vaughn.

Sasha to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

disappointed with vince

just cause kobe is playing this game too, doesnt mean u have to show off, u just making a fool out of urself.


----------



## Petey

Sasha misses the 1st.

Good on the 2nd.

Nets -1.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

why did he dunk?


----------



## Lord-SMX

zoron stole the ball from bryant?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nenad Krstic = Player of the Week


----------



## Petey

Zoran gets the step, gives it up to Vaughn, misses.

Zoran should had taken it in.

Zoran w/ the steal.

Out to Carter.

Nets ball movement, Zoran misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

GROSS!!! this unit always suks! put kidd in now


----------



## fruitcake

zoran has 2 steals in 2 minutes.


----------



## mjm1

maybe they should insert the starters? just a thought.


----------



## Petey

Walton in the post verus Zoran.

Foul on Zoran.

None shooting.

Zoran called on another now.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i feel the 2nd qurater is going to be collapsed.


----------



## XRay34

4th team foul lmao

kobe will prob shoot 15 fts this quarter now


----------



## mjm1

wow, bull**** call after bull**** call! go figure.


----------



## Lord-SMX

is vince playing point? probably not cuz vaughn is in.. 

**** L put in carter, zp, wright, murry, cliffy linup


----------



## XRay34

ROFL kobe just swatted vc so bad


----------



## Petey

Kobe backs down Carter, misses, Zoran w/ the board.

Nets with 4 fouls in under 3 minutes.

Carter blocked by Kobe.

Cliff misses, Odom board.

Lakers turn it over.

Zoran down to Carter... Vaughn drives.

Lakers time out.

Nets +1.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> ROFL kobe just swatted vc so bad


vaughn recovers it and scores.


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> vaughn recovers it and scores.


and ur point?

the main story of this game is vc vs kobe


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> and ur point?
> 
> the main story of this game is vc vs kobe


sorry, im a fan of the nets team.


----------



## VC_15

Damn , just came. Kobe is 2-9 and vince 2-6. Neither one of them is playing good?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> and ur point?
> 
> the main story of this game is vc vs kobe


 the main story is nets vs. lakers


----------



## Petey

Walton misses the fade, Odom called on the loose ball foul.

Kidd back.

Vaughn hits the fadeaway as the shot clock winds down.

Nets +3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> sorry, im a fan of the nets team.


i have a question for a long time, MJM1 = Michael Jordan...but what is the mean of M1?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

lamond!


----------



## Mogriffjr

hey Arenas0Wizards....

sup NEt fans...


----------



## Petey

Parker misses the 3.

Vaughn tipped to Murray.

Zoran to Murray for the 3 ball!!!

Nets +6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Lamond Murry is solid player deserves more minutes


----------



## Petey

Lakers can't hit, Kidd ball.

Zoran drives, and called for the offensive foul.

His 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Oh Come On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

nets up 6!

GO NETS!!!


----------



## XRay34

Zoran 3rd foul...sloppy play from Zoran again


----------



## Petey

Zoran to the bench, RJ in.

RJ now on Walton.

College roommates.

Odom to Brown, Brown hit by Cliff.

Brown to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

if your gonna put someone on the line, brown is the guy.


----------



## XRay34

54% My azz

Swooshes both Free throws


----------



## XRay34

kidd starting to piss me off


----------



## mjm1

kidd out of the game please.


----------



## Petey

Mogriffjr!!!

Brown cuts it to a 4 point Nets lead.

Kidd loses it.

Out to Brown, volley ball taps to Odom for the slam.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vaughn drives baseline, out to RJ, misses the 3.

Walton posting RJ.

Walton hits.

Tied.

Kidd brings it down. Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

oh my god they called a timeout with kobe on the bench

now u can assure he will return

6-0 run for lakers with kobe on bench.


----------



## mjm1

no no no unacceptable UN ****ING ACCEPTABLE


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> nets up 6!
> 
> GO NETS!!!


wow 6-0 run ....tie game...


----------



## XRay34

So let me get this F'N straight

6 point lead and they let Lakers w/o Kobe score 6 unanswered which leads to NJ timeout?

Wow....

Kidd suks


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> oh my god they called a timeout with kobe on the bench
> 
> now u can assure he will return
> 
> 6-0 run for lakers with kobe on bench.


6-0 run with vince AND kobe on the bench.


----------



## squaleca

frank keep nenad on the bench u fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

fruitcake said:


> 6-0 run with vince AND kobe on the bench.


Kidd and RJ w/o VC or Laker team w/o Kobe

Cmon


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> So let me get this F'N straight
> 
> 6 point lead and they let Lakers w/o Kobe score 6 unanswered which leads to NJ timeout?
> 
> Wow....
> 
> *Kidd suks*


you sir, are a fool


----------



## VC_15

Petey, who's guarding Kobe? because he seems to be doing a good job so far.


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd and RJ w/o VC or Laker team w/o Kobe
> 
> Cmon


w/o VC + Krstic, Krstic was the reason we were ahead in the first place.


----------



## fruitcake

VC_15 said:


> Petey, who's guarding Kobe? because he seems to be doing a good job so far.


apparently mostly vince


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOO kidd accidentaly makes it out of bounds.


----------



## Petey

Krstic and Kobe check in.

RJ into Kidd, RJ, Kidd, RJ, ball knocked out by Walton.

Walton loves this matchup, out of bounds, Nets ball.

2 on the shot clock.

LOL

Kidd tries to go for the lob to Carter from out of bounds... and it goes in!

First shot in 2 games.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

hahaha, that was ridiculous


----------



## XRay34

lol kidd


----------



## XRay34

LA now has their 2nd 8-0 run of the game

lakers up


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> apparently mostly vince


Yeah when both were in.

Parker misses, Nets can't convert.

Parker in the lane, then hits.

Kobe has 5 assists.

Carter on the spin and hits.

Tied.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Yeah when both were in.
> 
> Parker misses, Nets can't convert.
> 
> Parker in the lane, then hits.
> 
> Kobe has 5 assists.
> 
> Carter on the spin and hits.
> 
> Tied.
> 
> -Petey


interesting that kobe and vince have been in at exactly the same times today.


----------



## Petey

Odom misses the 3.

Carter board.

Now Kidd on Kobe.

Down to RJ, up and under across the lane, hits.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Mark Jackson rules


----------



## Petey

Lakers called 3 seconds in the paint.

Kidd to Carter, Carter at the line hits the jumper.

Kidd has 8 assists.

Nice move by Brown and fouled by Krstic.

Brown to the line.

TV time out, what a slow game.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

can you say ANOTHER bull **** foul call, what a surpirse!


----------



## XRay34

38-35 Nets ball


----------



## mjm1

another bull**** call.


----------



## Petey

Brown at the line:

1 of 2, misses the 2nd, Krstic board.

Offensive foul on Carter, his 2nd... away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Give me a F'N BREAK!


----------



## mjm1

NOoo cook


----------



## XRay34

lol brian cook 3/3 from downtown wtf is this bs


----------



## Petey

Cook hits again from down town.

Tied up again.

Cook w/ 11.

Collins in the paint, fouled by Cook as he goes up.

Krstic w/ the pass.

What a dumb foul by Cook.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

defend the *** cook.


----------



## Petey

Collins good on the first.

Walton in for Brown.

Misses the 2nd.

Nets +1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Lakers lead...sigh


----------



## Petey

Odom penetrates and goes with the layup as he falls over.

Kidd controlling, out to RJ.

RJ drives, LOL

RJ fades w/ 1 on the shot clock.

Misses, fouled by Cook.

HAHA...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

hah


----------



## XRay34

this game should be on comedy central.


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.

RJ hits the 2nd.

Nets +1.

RJ needs to keep going at Cook.

RJ has 12?

Lakers turn it right over again.

Nets ball.

No presure.

Jackson should take the whole team off the court.

Cook out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd posting, bad pass to Krstic, Krstic gathers it in, drills it.

Kidd has 9 assists.

Kobe from way way way down town hits.

Kobe w/ 7 now.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

im done with this team


----------



## Petey

RJ misses the 3.

Lakers with great ball movement, out to Kobe for 3...

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> im done with this team


again?


----------



## mjm1

Nonononononononononononononoinono


----------



## XRay34

Lakers have 3 8-0 runs

kobe has 4 points with 1 minute to go in the half

ends the half with 12

amazing.


----------



## jarkid

****, kobe made 3pointers in a 2 row.


----------



## Petey

Carter short on the 3.

Nets triple team Kobe.

And the foul.

Not a good foul on Kobe as 1.8 left.

Kobe to the line.

Foul on Kidd.

His 1st.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

lol and to add insult to injury, vc poicks up 3rd with 1 sec


----------



## fruitcake

what a bad end to the half.

oh well game is still close.


----------



## mjm1

****


----------



## Petey

Kobe good. And hits again.

Collins to Kidd, Kidd with the long throw... misses.

Half.

Nets -5.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

3 different 8-0 runs by lakers

48-43 @ half

kobe 12 pts (8 in the final minute of the half)

vc 3 fouls. kidd 0 pts


----------



## jarkid

Kobe scored 8 points in last 2 minutes.

48-43, nets down


----------



## squaleca

man why take VC out he woulda hit that 60 footer!!


----------



## squaleca

nah Vinces 12 in last min againsts raps more amazing!!! well tmac no ones gonna ever beat that!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Lakers 6-13 from downtown
Nets 2-10

why do teams continue to torch us from downtown in continental airlines arena

getting tired of our PA announcer goes 3 point field goal (name of player).....


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter needs to just play his game and not worry about proving something


----------



## XRay34

squaleca said:


> nah Vinces 12 in last min againsts raps more amazing!!! well tmac no ones gonna ever beat that!!!!!



i didnmt mean amazing cause of the 8 points

saying amazing how we f'n let that happen how we shut him down to 2-9 fg 4 pts in 1st 23 minutes of half, then all of a sudden final minute 2-2 8 pts.

its like the guy always has to get his 35 ppg, 4 pts at half too hard to believe so he sticks 8 the final minute and all of a sudden is leading scorer with 12.


----------



## XRay34

nets will not drop 100 points again this year unless it goes to OT they got chance.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> 3 different 8-0 runs by lakers
> 
> 48-43 @ half
> 
> kobe 12 pts (8 in the final minute of the half)
> 
> vc 3 fouls. kidd 0 pts


Vince only has 2 fouls, still, bad way to end the half


----------



## Vinsane

When does the second half start


----------



## Vinsane

Did Vince and Kobe shake hands before the game


----------



## XRay34

wiz up 10 and kings whooping pacers

i swear if we play pacers in 1st round....

3 vs 6...pacers with jermaine, and now peja would be 3rd best team in east.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> nets will not drop 100 points again this year unless it goes to OT they got chance.


jeez, will you just stfu up already?????????????????


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> wiz up 10 and kings whooping pacers
> 
> i swear if we play pacers in 1st round....
> 
> 3 vs 6...pacers with jermaine, and now peja would be 3rd best team in east.


wizards ARE DOWN TEN and the pacers are DOWN BY ONE


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane is a diehard VC fan than Carter15Nets.


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> jeez, will you just stfu up already?????????????????


nets have not had a 100 point game in regulation since febuary 4th

they are on pace for 86 @ home vs a pathetic defensive laker team

they scored 78 against portland at home


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> jeez, will you just stfu up already?????????????????


F'real, his negativity gets very tiresome


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> wizards ARE DOWN TEN and the pacers are DOWN BY ONE



yesnetwork sux then said 69-59 wiz during scores of halftime report.


----------



## XRay34

nets are just no exciting

they average 93 points and play very boring halfcourt game when they should be like the suns pushing the ball


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> nets are just no exciting
> 
> they average 93 points and play very boring halfcourt game when they should be like the suns pushing the ball


than do us all a favor, and dont watch.


----------



## John

big furb said:


> F'real, his negativity gets very tiresome


U need to know his age though, he is only 5 years old and already is talented to type English that's very good. When I was 5, I was still learning how to say Mother F.er to him probably.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> nets have not had a 100 point game in regulation since febuary 4th
> 
> they are on pace for 86 @ home vs a pathetic defensive laker team
> 
> they scored 78 against portland at home


 has anyone seen the Debbie Downer skit on SNL? I think they've done it a few times. BUt this sort of reminds me of it. The plot of the skit is saying "negative" things at random that don't really have any baring on anything going on at the time.


----------



## Vinsane

Is artest bein booed


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

John said:


> U need to know his age though, he is only 5 years old and already is talented to type English that's very good. When I was 5, I was still learning how to say Mother F.er to him probably.


 :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

vinsane where u live canada?


----------



## Vinsane

How much time left in halftime


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> vinsane where u live canada?


nope atlanta


----------



## Jizzy

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> nope atlanta


u should get nba league pass


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> How much time left in halftime


 halftime is over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaack


 welcome back!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mark - "You mean to tell me my nickname (action jackson) was recycled?!" :curse:

Albert - "Lets talk about something else..."

:rofl: I love these two


----------



## Petey

Back... sorry.

RJ hits, fouled, to the line hits.

Nets pull it to -2.

Kobe loses it.

Krstic hits.

Tied at 48 now.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nenad krstic jeez

all his shots at net


----------



## jarkid

Krstic ! 48-48!


----------



## Petey

Carter denies Kobe the ball.

Lakers ball.

Kobe steals out of bounds and Krstic doubles.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

we gotta get vc goin


----------



## Jizzy

Ah, I see we have a good game on our hands.


----------



## XRay34

omfg jason collins! i never thought i would have seen that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins! That was the most athletic thing he's ever done!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> we gotta get vc goin


 who needs VC when you've got collins doing reverse layups!


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, flips to Collins, Collins drives, throws it up, Collins back to the basket... HITS.

LOL

To the line for the possible 3 point play.

Misses.

Foul on Brown before.

Parker to Kobe, Carter w/ his 3rd foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc 4th foul

will sit final 10 min of 3rd


----------



## mjm1

carter dont foul in the game again


----------



## Jizzy

What Collins do???????


----------



## Vinsane

Rake carter off kobe
did vince and kobe shake hands


----------



## jarkid

7-0 Nets run !


----------



## Petey

Nets just everywhere and get a chance to win the ball off the jump ball.

Nets win it.

Krstic backing.

Krstic fouled.

Cooks' 4th!!!

YES!

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> What Collins do???????


jordanesque over the head layup off glass


----------



## XRay34

thank god cook is out


----------



## 7M3

I almost thought the refs were going to allow Cook to get away with that.


----------



## Petey

Nets dump the ball to Krstic again, fouled by Brown NOW!

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> jordanesque over the head layup off glass



Sweet, I got to to see that


----------



## 7M3

Nenad is creating everything.


----------



## XRay34

Nets answer an 8-0 Kobe run with a 9-0 run

52-48


----------



## Petey

Krstic to RJ, RJ drives, fades and hits.

Nets 9-0 run.

Lakers with 4 foul at 9:35 (Brown on Krstic).

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Danny Granger 21 points with 9 min to go, whats wright got?

in rod we trust.


----------



## Vinsane

Does anyone know if the Nets and Mavs game will be on ABC still i was watchin tnt last night and it said Lakers and Cavs and once again did kobe and vince acknowledge each other before the game


----------



## 7M3

Carter15Nets said:


> Danny Granger 21 points with 9 min to go, whats wright got?
> 
> in rod we trust.


Jesus, shut the **** up.


----------



## Phenom Z28

"In true action jackson fashion"


----------



## SetShotWilly

RJ 16 pts on 5-8. Talk about efficiency


----------



## Petey

Nets almost w/ the steal.

Phil goes with some changes.

Walton's pass stolen by Krstic.

Nets turn it over.
*
Correction: 9-0 Nets run.*

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

get a f'n defensive reb! how do u make fluke walton look like dwight howard?


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> Danny Granger 21 points with 9 min to go, whats wright got?
> 
> in rod we trust.


 stop. *now*


----------



## Petey

Walton in the post hits.

Krstic fouled away from the ball... LOL

Foul on Bynum, Lakers over the limit.

Krstic to the line.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

The Lakers simply have no answer for Nenad.


----------



## Petey

Krstic pushes the Nets lead back to 4 with both FTs.

Lakers scramble for it.

Sasha hits.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic is the one man wrecking crew.


----------



## JCB

Curly beast!


----------



## XRay34

holy crap krstic with shades of hakeem olajuwon


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Danny Granger 21 points with 9 min to go, whats wright got?
> 
> in rod we trust.


:rofl: this is good stuff...just seeing everyone get pissed off makes me happier


----------



## 7M3

LMAO

Lakers = Nenad's *****es.


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the ball in the post, hits the baby hook!

Nets +4!

NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

vinsane must be pissed VC no field goal attempts


----------



## justasking?

Go Krstic!!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

that carter 3 was 99% in noooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

Kobe misses the 3.

Krstic board.

Carter misses the 3.

Sasha comes up shot, Collins board.

Nets slow it down.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kobe and Carters 3 point misses just mirrored eachother. Both swirled out in almost identical fashion! That was just wierd


----------



## jarkid

Krstic's leading the score now.


----------



## Jizzy

Someon get Krstic a towel please. That bwoy is on fire


----------



## XRay34

bout time vince


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, fouled, but no call.

Odom to Jim Jackson? LOL

his 12th team in 14 years.

Nets +2.

Carter hits and is fouled.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

56-54 Nets.

Carter and the foul!


----------



## 7M3

Ccccccount it!

Nice move from Vince.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and 1 babbaayyyy


----------



## Vinsane

we gotta get vc goin


----------



## fruitcake

vince finally scores

wow kidd still hasn't scored yet.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the FT, has 11.

Puts the Nets at +5.

Kobe posting Kidd, Kobe loses it.

LOL

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

I don't think anyone in the league defends Kobe as well as Jason.


----------



## XRay34

oh my god how are these not fouls?


----------



## mjm1

kidd what is your problem?????????


----------



## Petey

Lakers trap RJ, RJ with the ugliest shot in his career.

Sasha misses.

Collins board.

Kidd misses the 3. LOL

Out of bounds on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Kobe mishandles the ball. Out of bounds. Nets ball.

RJ misses. Walton the board.

Lakers miss, Nets board.

Kidd misses a two. Nenad tips it out. Lakers ball.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd just stop shootin


----------



## 7M3

Craftiness from Nenad.


----------



## XRay34

kidd 0/6 

0/11 0 points last 2 games

if he just went 2/6 we would have a 10 point lead


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses.

Carter board.

Call away from the ball.

FOUL ON BYNUM.

KRSTIC GETTING CALLS.

KRSTIC TO THE LINE!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## Aurelino

How's Chris Mihm doing?


----------



## SetShotWilly

I think that 'kidd is a monster' thread jinxed him


----------



## justasking?

Aurelino said:


> How's Chris Mihm doing?


If I'm not mistaken, I think he is injured. Sprained his ankle or something.


----------



## XRay34

Nets making Cook and Walton look like Amare


----------



## 7M3

You can't let ***** Luke Walton do that.


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes 1 of 2.

Nets +6.

Walton gets the step and beats the Nets front court.

Kidd misses the 3, Kidd board. Nets miss.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Aurelino said:


> How's Chris Mihm doing?


he isnt playin


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 0 for 50 0 pts


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd wants to score so bad....


----------



## JCB

5:18 left. Curly at the line.

Nenad makes the first.

Misses the second.

Walton makes a runner.

Kidd misses a three. He gets the board.

Misses another three. Stop shooting, please.

Kobe called on an offensive. Collins draws it.


----------



## mjm1

Excellent Defense!


----------



## jarkid

keep the lead atleast until 3rd quarter first.


----------



## Vinsane

why does kidd continue to shoot


----------



## squaleca

whats kidd thinking give the ball to nenad!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

OMG, OFFENSIVE FOUL ON KOBE!!!

Nets ball.

What a play by Collins LOL

Walton w/ the reach in.

Collins shooting though.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Kidd's gotta stop with the long jumpers. If he wants to score he needs to try and get a layup


----------



## Petey

Collins goes 1 of 2.

RJ goes over to Kidd and tells him to keep firing.

Nets +5.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Kidd is Ason today, without J.


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic is one of them toughest players ever to touch the court


----------



## Petey

Odom posting, goes up, fouled by RJ, Krstic w/ the block...

Odom at the line for 2.

Hits the 1st.

Parker in for Sasha.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets +3!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jason Kidd is As0n Kidd today yep

No J and 0 for 0 points


----------



## squaleca

kobe only has 6 more points than collins what the ****!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Thank the lord.


----------



## JCB

Odom blocked by Nenad, but a foul called on RJ.

Odom to the line.

Makes the first.

Makes the second.

Collins hits a jumper. SET SHOT WILLY!


----------



## XRay34

No F'n Way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Kidd Is A M)or )+_$e


----------



## 7M3

No ****ing way, they were both going after the ball!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins, Collins hits?

Kidd on Kobe, Kobe misses, board by Krstic.

Foul on Kidd, on Parker on the outlet.

Ugly.

Walton drives, gets the foul on Collins, only hit 2nd.

4th Nets team.

Cliff in.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

KOBE has as many POINTS as KIDD has ASSISTS


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> Krstic is one of them toughest players ever to touch the court


Nets fans are like pregnant women. So many mood swings


----------



## neoxsupreme

What does Kobe have?


----------



## squaleca

make that 4 points man kobes gonna go nuts in the 4rth!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

Robinson in, Collins out.

Loose ball. Carter is blocked on the break.

Kobe makes the fadeaway. ****.


----------



## XRay34

for some reason god won't give us a 7 point lead


----------



## mjm1

CARTER dunk that **** dunk that **** dunk that ****


----------



## Jizzy

SetShotWilly said:


> Nets fans are like pregnant women. So many mood swings



Are you comparing me to a woman who is about to give birth? I am one of the most positive nets fans on this board.


----------



## 7M3

:laugh: Blatent goaltend, refs standing right there, decides not to call it.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the deflection, Cliff to Carter, Odom with the block on Carter.

Kobe knocks down the fadeaway.

Nets +3: 2:43 to go in the 3rd.

Time out.

Replays show Odom's block was a goaltend as it hit the backboard first. Bad call by the refs.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

kobes gonna take 15 shots in the 4rth guranteed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

this game has been 100% bs

lakers getting away with fouls and now a goaltend


----------



## Phenom Z28

5 years ago that would have been 4 Lakers getting posterized.


----------



## squaleca

how come blocks count as missed shots??????


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Must Go To Hell


----------



## Vinsane

how come opposin teams always realize who to go to in there team when they need buckets the nets have to be the only team that doesnt know run a play for vc for gods sake have him come off screens or run a backdoor play for him


----------



## Phenom Z28

They play'n Master of Puppets :headbang:


----------



## XRay34

Kidd really better get his act together.


----------



## Petey

Kobe gets called on the foul away from the ball.

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> Are you comparing me to a woman who is about to give birth? I am one of the most positive nets fans on this board.


 :laugh: No man. I was just saying opinions change alot on this forum. Wasn't talking necessarily about you.


----------



## JCB

Nets lead 63-60.

Kidd, to Carter, to Kidd. Foul on Kobe guarding Vince.

Vince to the line. Lakers over the limit.

Makes the first.

Vaugh in, Kidd out.

Vince makes the second.

2:36 left. 65-60 NETS.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.

Vaughn in for JKidd.

Carter hits the 2nd.

Carter has 13, Kobe has 14.

Nets +5.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO!!!!!!!!! The Pistons are about to lose to the Knicks.


----------



## 7M3

Carter is intimidated by Kobe.

Nenad didn't know what move he wanted to make.


----------



## mjm1

carter is pure murder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

and so it begins

end of quarter droughts....let me guess kobe goes off the final minute


----------



## Petey

Parker goes glass, hits.

Vaughn to Carter.

Kobe with nice D.

Carter misses the 3.

Parker board.

Walton misses the 3.

Carter board.

Down to Krstic.

Nets clear it out.

Krstic called traveling.

JKidd back for Carter.

Nets +3.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Thank god Luke walton sucks.


----------



## squaleca

yes vince is out give the ball to nenad


----------



## Petey

Odom throws it away.

Lakers 17th turnover.

Ugly...

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff to Krstic, out to Kidd, to Vaughn, to Cliff, hits.

Nets +5!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Walton misses a three. 

Carter the board.

Krstic travels.

Carter out, Kidd in.

Turnover on the Lakers. Their 17th.

65-62 NETS.


----------



## 7M3

Great ball movement.


----------



## XRay34

Krstic showed up


----------



## mjm1

i heart krstic!!! takes the charge!!!!


----------



## GM3

Carter should stop trying to outplay Kobe and start playing.


----------



## squaleca

48 seconds from victor!!! come on nets!!!!!


----------



## Petey

LOL

Krstic takes the offensive foul, 4th on Brown.

Pretty.

NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!

Down to Krstic, misses.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

****, everything is right on for Nenad tonight. Keep going to him.


----------



## 7M3

**** Yeah< Nenad!


----------



## JCB

Brown called on an offensive. Another TO for them.

Nets miss. Board to the Lakers.

Kobe makes a nifty shot.

Kidd hands it to RJ. RJ isolates. Passes to Nenad, HE NAILS IT. NENAD HAS 21.

Nets up 5 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Petey

Kobe goes baseline and hits.

Kobe w/ 16 now.

RJ works the clock, out to KRSTIC!

KRSTIC HITS!

Kobe misses.

Nets 69-64 after 3!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Krstic!

69-64 Nets after 3....Kobe 6/17 16 Points, expect him to take over in 4th.

Kidd must get it going


----------



## Vinsane

the only way we win this game is if they stop kobe and we get vince goin


----------



## fruitcake

27-0 leading after 3 baby. 27-0.


----------



## justasking?

Krstic and RJ have been playing well. Extremely efficient on both ends. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

I don't like this Kobe vs. Carter grudge. They are both hurting their respective teams by trying to put on a show or outplay each other. Stick to playing team ball


----------



## squaleca

what are u talking about vinsane u know nothing!! give the ball to nenad and get out of his way!!!


----------



## JCB

squaleca said:


> what are u talking about vinsane u know nothing!! give the ball to nenad and get out of his way!!!


 hell yea!


----------



## XRay34

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter should stop trying to outplay Kobe and start playing.


Yea, seems like he does this everytime he goes 1/1 with Kobe and TMac

He plays excellent vs. LeBron and Wade though

I guess he not scared of them cause they younger.

But VC/Kobe/TMac pretty much same age so he gets nervous what a wuss.


----------



## Petey

justasking? said:


> Krstic and RJ have been playing well. Extremely efficient on both ends. :clap:


Kidd has 12 assists, and Carter has been playing some great D on Kobe.

Mark Jackson remarked this might be Carter's best defensive job as a Net.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Mavericks are now 52-14 jumpin' jeezus


----------



## squaleca

yes that must be it!! thats the stupidest analogy ive ever heared of!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> what are u talking about vinsane u know nothing!! give the ball to nenad and get out of his way!!!


You crazy we'll see what happens if they take that route


----------



## Phenom Z28

Unbelievable comeback in Toronto right now againt Milwaukee. They were down 17 in the 4th, now down 1.


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Kidd has 12 assists, and Carter has been playing some great D on Kobe.
> 
> *Mark Jackson remarked this might be Carter's best defensive job as a Net*.
> 
> -Petey


Thats great!!! :clap:


----------



## big furb

So far both Kobe and Carter have played pretty bad, but it's the 4th quarter where both of them usually step up. Who's gonna finish the game strongest?


----------



## mjm1

go to krstic.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Whats with all these low scoring games? Are we turning into Memphis? lol i hate that team


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> You crazy we'll see what happens if they take that route



ok will see!!!!!


----------



## GM3

RJ nothing but Air

Kobe draws foul on Kidd (3rd)


----------



## XRay34

kobe will drop 18+ this quarter


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Cliff, RJ, Kidd, Vaughn.

RJ backing, misses.

Parker w/ the board.

Another ugly shot by RJ.

Kobe posting Kidd, can't hit, but draws the foul, Kidd's 3rd.

Was in the act.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Don't play ****ing stupid, Kidd. The last thing we need is the Lakers in the penalty early.


----------



## Jizzy

SetShotWilly said:


> Whats with all these low scoring games? Are we turning into Memphis? lol i hate that team




If it's a win, I'll take it


----------



## Petey

Kobe hits both.

Kobe w/ 18 now.

Nets +3.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> 27-0 leading after 3 baby. 27-0.


I like those odds but let's not jinx them.


----------



## Vinsane

lets see how long vince sits


----------



## JCB

The arena is loud. Nice.

Watch out for Kobe this quarter.

Kidd with the ball, to RJ, he misses. Parker with the board.

Lakers control.

Kobe fouled, going to the line. 3rd foul on Kidd.

Makes the first.

Makes the second.

Nets 69-66.


----------



## GM3

3 point game, Kobe htis both

69-63

Krstic fouled by Turiaf(1st), non shooting


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Yea, seems like he does this everytime he goes 1/1 with Kobe and TMac
> 
> He plays excellent vs. LeBron and Wade though
> 
> I guess he not scared of them cause they younger.
> 
> But VC/Kobe/TMac pretty much same age so he gets nervous what a wuss.


I am glad that we have one of the score star players, Vince Carter.

Tmac is not fortunate this season, VC must step up.


----------



## squaleca

u know what would be funny if were down by 1 with seconds left and Jason takes the final shot that would be funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

Foul on Turiaf. Nenad playing well.

Nenad fouled by Turiaf again. AND 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Nenad, I want to have your babies.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic fouled on the baseline.

Foul on some Turiaf?

Krstic hits and fouled by Turiaf in seconds.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

F yeah! Nenad gets the hoop and the foul

Nenad for MVP Lol

71-66 after Nenad hits FT


----------



## XRay34

Nets are turning into Eastern conference Memphis team

thing is they just got gasol

we got more studs we should be suns but if we had eddie house, james jones, raja bell

all 3 can shoot wish had 1 of 3


----------



## mjm1

THE REFS MUST go to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

oh my god kidd again

4th foul now

wow

4 fouls 0 pts what the f is the matter with him


----------



## pinoyboy231

Beyonceeee


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the 3 point play.

Nets +6.

Kidd called on a push, his 4th foul.

Lob to Odom, Cliff w/ the strip, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

im conviced nenad should be our main scoring option!!!!! i mean come on where would u have guys shooting nenad 10 feet away from the bucket or vince 20+ feet away!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

if carter15 gets away with as much as he gets away with that is unfair


----------



## 7M3

That was tight.


----------



## GM3

Odom stripped by CLiffy

RJ picked by Kobe

beautiful oop Kobe to Parker

72-68 Nets


----------



## XRay34

we will lose i guarantee it


----------



## JCB

Nenad makes the free throw.

72-66 NETS.

Foul. Kidd with his 4th.

Kobe inbounds.

Odom stripped by Cliff.

Another LA TO.

Kobe steals the ball.

Lobs it to Parker. That was nice.


----------



## mjm1

jefferson you are killing me killing ME


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMG! :eek8: Great alley-oop play kobe to Parker!


----------



## 7M3

Surprising Vaughn would miss.


----------



## XRay34

and it begins......


----------



## Petey

RJ's pass picked off.

Kobe to Parker for the lob...

w/ the reverse.

Vaughn misses.

Carter waiting to come in.

Kobe hits.

Nets +2.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

7M3 said:


> Nenad, I want to have your babies.


oh my goodness, brokeback mountain.


----------



## JCB

Vaughn misses.

Kobe makes a jumper.

Nets call a timeout.

Nets up 2.


----------



## mjm1

OMG OMG OMG i will have a HEART ATTACK!


----------



## GM3

Kobe hits

72-70 Nets.

****!

9:56 to play


----------



## Vinsane

So anyone think Vince should be out there


----------



## XRay34

i want kidd dead


----------



## mjm1

keep going to nenad krstic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Bosh fouled on the drive, chance to put the Raps head with 3 seconds left! Great freak'n game!


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> and it begins......


 and you never stop


----------



## XRay34

wait we arent the grizz

they dropped 65 @ half

we could never do that


----------



## XRay34

friggin kobe man

kidd and vc a no show

13 pts 7 fouls combined.


----------



## Jizzy

Posting on the PSP again. Cmon Nets


----------



## big furb

Vinsane said:


> So anyone think Vince should be out there


Hmmm, get vince back on the floor. Y'know, that might not be a bad gameplan


----------



## GM3

Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Cliffy, Krstic

Cliffy hits

74-70 Nets


----------



## Petey

Oh... Carter in for RJ.

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff hits.

Nets +4!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

just got in wats happening?


----------



## XRay34

why vince why?


----------



## JCB

Robinson hits a foul line jumper.

He has 6 points.

Kobe misses, rebound Robinson.

Carter misses. Board to Parker.

Walton misses. Carter saves.

Jason Kidd SCORES!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> So anyone think Vince should be out there


I like Vince Carter. Yes, I agree.


----------



## Petey

Kidd on Kobe, Kobe misses.

Kidd slows it down, drops to Carter.

Carter misses.

Parker board.

Kobe to someone, Walton misses, Carter strips Walton of the O board, saves.

Kidd with the step and finally scores. LOL

Nets +6!

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Kidd Scored Oh My God


----------



## XRay34

Kidd scores for first time in 67 minutes


----------



## GM3

Kobe misses

Carter misses

Carter saves it

Kidd finally scores!

76-70

That is the 3rd time Carter dove for loose balls.


----------



## SetShotWilly

lol the curse is broken. Kidd scores


----------



## big furb

And Kidd finally with a layup


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd scored! not jumper, it's a layup.


----------



## Petey

Mark Jackson, "Jason Kidd's 1st FG in 67 minutes, if I had told him that 67 minutes ago, he would had slapped me."

LOL

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

wow bucks lose to the raps up 16 with 6 min to go!!!


----------



## Petey

theKidd-5 said:


> just got in wats happening?


Nenad Krstic show; and JKidd finally scores.

Good timing. 

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kobe misses
> 
> Carter misses
> 
> Carter saves it
> 
> Kidd finally scores!
> 
> 76-70
> 
> That is the 3rd time Carter dove for loose balls.


Yup, he's not shooting well but he's hustling and playing good D


----------



## Vinsane

nenead takin a break vince we need u now


----------



## XRay34

why is kobe not getting doubled


----------



## Petey

Kobe backing Kidd, gets inside, and flips it in.

Kidd to Vaughn, to Kidd, Cliff, Cliff misses the runner.

Collins was put in for Krstic at the time out.

Nets +4!

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

oh no nenad out!!!!


----------



## GM3

Kobe hits, kobe is just too damn good ****!

76-72 Nets

Cliffy misses a jumper, why does he take those kind of shots?

Odom loses it


----------



## 7M3

Put Nenad back in!


----------



## Petey

Odom w/ a series of moves and turns it over to finish.

Pretty.

RJ in, played by Odom.

Lakers have how many turnovers?

Carter misses the 3.

Collins board.

Carter off the spin hits.

Nets +6!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

VC drives to hole and scores see what happens vc when u dont jack


----------



## JCB

Kobe makes a scoop. Damn.

Robinson misses. Board to Cook.

Put Nenad back in, please.

Lakers TO . . . . . .again.

Nets control.

Kidd backs up Parker, to Carter, misses.

Nets get it back.

Carter makes it. He has 15.

Nets +6.

Kobe misses.

Nets miss. Odom with the board.

Parker misses. Collins rebounds.


----------



## GM3

Carter misses bad, but Collins gets the board

Carter with a nice spin

78-72 Nets

Kobe misses

Carter misses

Parker misses


----------



## XRay34

vc just looks diff tonight


----------



## JCB

RJ misses the dunk.

Walton controls.

Odom slams it. 78-74 NETS.

6 minutes left.


----------



## 7M3

LMAO @ how Collins fell.


----------



## jarkid

Krstic must back.


----------



## Petey

Kidd on Kobe, misses the fade, RJ board.

Carter misses, fouled, no call.

Dump to Kobe again, out to Parker, Parker misses in the lane, Collins board.

Kidd backing. Kidd to RJ, RJ goes baseline, can't hit.

Odom w/ the cross over. Slam.

Nets +4!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

4 point swing rj misses dunk and on other end odom dunks


----------



## GM3

RJ misses

Odom gets the dunk

78-74 Nets

5:53 to play

Kidd misses wide open 3


----------



## mjm1

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jefferson what is up!!!


----------



## JCB

Kidd misses, again.

Offensive foul on Bryant. His fourth. Collins draws the charge!


----------



## Vinsane

how do u miss a dunk with so much athleticism


----------



## JCB

Carter. . . . .AND 1!!!!!

Collins with that nice pass.


----------



## 7M3

Yes!


----------



## Jizzy

Put Lamond Murray in DAMMIT


----------



## XRay34

jason collins proving me wrong tonight


----------



## jarkid

what are you doing, Jason Kidd..........Stop shooting three, your field goal is doing down now!!


----------



## GM3

Collins takes the charge, YES!

Carter the bucket the the foul!

80-74 Nets!


----------



## Petey

Carter finds an open 3 for Kidd?

Why would Kidd be open?

Misses.

COLLINS!!

Kobe w/ the offensive foul!

LOL

Is that 2?

Collins lobs to Carter. Carter fouled, Carter hits.

LOL

It's the Nets big men show.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 1-10 2 Points


----------



## 7M3

Vince fouled by Jason Collins!


----------



## XRay34

f vince and f kidd


----------



## JCB

Vince makes the free throw. 

He has 18.

81-74 NETS.

Odom hits.

5:08 left.

Carter misses. No foul?

Odom controls.

Kobe misses a three. Out of bounds off of Walton.

Nets ball.

Krstic in, Collins out.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits Ft

Odom hits

81-76 Nets

Carter misses

Kobe misses a 3, almost went in too.


----------



## mjm1

WHERE ARE THE WHISTLES, that was a blatant foul


----------



## Petey

Carter hits.

Nets +7.

5:22 to go in the 4th.

Walton to Odom, Odom in the lane hits.

Kidd brings it up... Kidd, Cliff, Carter, Collins screen.

Carter drives, throws it up, misses.

Krstic waiting to check in.

Kidd fronting Kobe, misses the 3!!!

Last touched by the Lakers, out of bounds.

KRSTIC IN!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i am happy that kobe won't get 101 tonight.


----------



## 7M3

Go to Nenad, Cook has no hope of gaurding him.


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ 14 assists.

Kidd avoids Parker, in and out.

Nets dowuble Kobe.

Cliff knocks it away.

Walton though hits the 3.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Kidd Shot Us In The Foot


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses another wide open shot

under 4 to play

Walton hits 3

81-79 Nets


----------



## XRay34

unbelieveable

2 point game


----------



## JCB

Kidd misses.

Odom with the board.

Kobe doubled.

Walton makes a three. ****.

Nets +2.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd stop shootin vc stop passin to him


----------



## squaleca

jason what the ****!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JCB

Carter with the dunk.

Nets +4.

3:15 left.

Odom misses. Walton puts it back.

Lead down to two.

Carter misses, but he is fouled. Kobe with 5 fouls.

Nets 83-81.


----------



## theKidd-5

can kidd just stop shooting... DRIVE THE DAM BALL!!


----------



## GM3

Robinson gets it to Carter, dunks

83-79 Nets

Odom misses but Walton gets the follow

83-81 Nets

Carter off balanced shot, but will shoot 2

Time Out Lakers

Kobe with his 5th foul!


----------



## Petey

Cliff to Carter down low uncovered.

Carter w/ the delayed slam. LOL

He was shocked?

Perhaps.

Odom drives, misses, Nets fall asleep, Walton with the put back.

Carter in the lane, off balanace, misses but fouled.

Carter to the line after the time out.

KOBE'S 5th!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn, wtf walton


----------



## XRay34

omfg luke walton with the putback

WTF is up with this bs!?!??!

VC and KIDD f'n STINK!


----------



## squaleca

oh **** kobes licking his chops!!!!!!


----------



## Aurelino

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg luke walton with the putback
> 
> WTF is up with this bs!?!??!
> 
> VC and KIDD f'n STINK!


Both are recovering from sickness.


----------



## squaleca

well kobe has 5 fouls whens the last time u saw him foul out???


----------



## JCB

Man this is a good game.


----------



## squaleca

give the ball to vince and let him drive on kobe the remaining of the game!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Aurelino said:


> Both are recovering from sickness.


jordan with a serious flu drops 38 and game winning 3

kidd goes 1-12


----------



## GM3

2:53 to play in the 4th

Carter makes both FT's

85-81 Nets


----------



## theKidd-5

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg luke walton with the putback
> 
> WTF is up with this bs!?!??!
> 
> VC and KIDD f'n STINK!


shut the **** up dude....


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> jordan with a serious flu drops 38 and game winning 3
> 
> kidd goes 1-12


 thats an unfair comparison.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.

Carter hits the 2nd.

22 points now?

Nets +4!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

dang they hitting timely shots

85-83 now


----------



## JCB

Carter at the line.

Makes the first. 21 points.

Makes the second. 22 points.

85-81 NETS.

Parker hits.

Lead down to 2.

2:20 left.

Kidd hits the three. THANK GOD!


----------



## squaleca

vince with 9 in the quarter!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Thank you, Jason.


----------



## Petey

Parker w/ the jumper, has 10 now.

KIDD HITS THE 3!!!

NETS +5!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Parker hits

85-83 Nets

Kidd hits a big!! 3

88-83 Nets.

Problem with the clock.


----------



## Vinsane

finally


----------



## XRay34

well actually u could tell kidd is sick by his face 

always closing eyes and looks tired.


----------



## jarkid

Ason Kidd for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## mjm1

mother****ers stop fouling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

we cant get a f'n timely stop!!!!!!!

lakers scoring at will


----------



## squaleca

think the refs have the balls to give kobe another foul?????


----------



## GM3

Odom gets fouled will shoot 2

1:53 to play

Collins back in for Cliffy

Odom misses 1 of 2

88-84 Nets


----------



## Petey

Odom gets the step, is fouled from behind, on Cliff.

Collins back in for Cliff.

Marv just commented this is Collins best game of the year?

Odom misses the 1st.

Odom hits the 2nd.

NETS +4!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Odom fouled. To the line.

Misses the first.

Areana is loud.

Makes the second.

Nets +4.

1:50 left.

Carter hits on the put back.

Nets +6.

1:30 left.


----------



## Petey

RJ on the attack, misses, Carter board, Carter hits.

Kobe in the lane, sweet move, hits.

NETS +4!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

oh my god kobe


----------



## Omega

squaleca said:


> think the refs have the balls to give kobe another foul?????


 no way. not a chance in hell. unfourtunatly


----------



## 7M3

My god, Nenad is a terrible rebounder.


----------



## JCB

damn, Kobe hits.

Nets +4.

1:10 left.

RJ misses. Odom rebounds.

Parker makes a three.

****!

1 point lead.


----------



## GM3

Rj misses but VC gets the board and scores

Kobe gets the crazy shot.

90-86 Nets

RJ misses

Under 1 to play

Parker hits a big 3, ****!

34.5 to play

Nets take time out

90-89 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson misses the layup.

Odom board.

Nets double Kobe.

RJ on Kobe.

Kobe to Parker.

Parker hits the 3.

Nets +1!

Nets time out with .34 left.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## jarkid

Defense !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

we will now lose

we wont score here and kobe will hit game winner to end the game on 7-0 run.


----------



## Vinsane

why go to rj carter clearly has the hot hand


----------



## Jizzy

Im nervous as hell. Damn airbourne bacteria, contaminating our players.


----------



## XRay34

Lakers will end the game on 7-0 run to win by 1 point

watch...


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> we will now lose
> 
> we wont score here and kobe will hit game winner to end the game on 7-0 run.



if we score u promise to leave this board!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Ronny Turiaf may be the most homosexual player in the league.


----------



## JCB

crunch time


----------



## mjm1

WHERE IS THE DEFENSE WHeRE WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE WHERE


----------



## theKidd-5

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****... 1 point lead.... great game!


----------



## XRay34

up 4 with just 40 or so seconds u have to guard the 3 cause worst case scenerio is ot


----------



## jarkid

DAMN, NETS GO GO GO GO GOG GO ! 30 sec to go !


----------



## mjm1

**** Man **** ****


----------



## squaleca

if kidd shoots he better make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

give the ball to vc and either live or die with his decision


----------



## JCB

Kidd has to call a TO. Nice pressure by Parker on the inbounds.


----------



## Petey

Parker has 7 in the 4th.

Kidd can't find anyone.

Nets have to take another time out.

20 second time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd WHAT THE **** WHAT THE **** WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince took over in the 4th as usual. He's padding his crunch time stats.


----------



## XRay34

phil jacksons zen will work again


----------



## GM3

We better get a shot!

Kidd takes time out, 20 sec time out


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets will remain unbeatable when leading after 3 quarters.


----------



## JCB

Kidd finds Vince.

Vince guarded by Walton.

Carter to Kidd, to Carter, he misses.

CURLY TIPS IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> give the ball to vc and either live or die with his decision


we must win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince took over in the 4th as usual. He's padding his crunch time stats.


not really vince only has 2 poitns in the last 2 min of the 4th quarter so far.


----------



## XRay34

krstic bails out carter

here comes the kobe 3


----------



## mjm1

krstic IS GOLDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince took over in the 4th as usual. He's padding his crunch time stats.


 there is no padding going on here. its all for the double u baby!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd will throw in.

Kidd to... Carter.

Carter working the clock down.

Carter misses.

KRSTIC WITH THE LEFT HAND TIP IN!!!

NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!

Lakers time out.

Nets +3!

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

**** yeah, Nenad! Man the **** up!


----------



## JCB

Nenad is a beast!

Arena is rockin'


----------



## Vinsane

good job kristic finally gettin a rebound now make them go for 2


----------



## GM3

Krstic my god!


----------



## jarkid

NENAD KRSTIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Kobe hits a three here, I'll die.


----------



## VC_15

how many seconds left?


----------



## XRay34

kobe looks focused as heck


----------



## squaleca

foul them now dont even give them a chance to make a 3!!!!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

Neeeennnnnaaaddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.< >.<!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

no 3's


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> Kobe hits a three here, I'll die.


Has 5 fouls.

Fine with a 3.

He's done it before.

Just the Nets have to be aggressive after... regardless of the shot.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

fn lakers so pesky


----------



## GM3

13.1 to play, Make them miss!

Beyonce is nervous, look at her lol

Kobe misses the 3, **** yea!


----------



## JCB

squaleca said:


> foul them now dont even give them a chance to make a 3!!!!!!!


 no too much time.


Kobe misses! NETS WIN NETS WIN NETS WIN NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!

Nets 92-89.


----------



## mjm1

netssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 7M3

Unbelievable D From Vince!


----------



## Petey

Krstic out, Vaughn in.

Nets won't play the inbound, double on Kobe.

Kobe misses, Kidd board.

GREAT D by Carter to close it.

NETS WIN!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## ghoti

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

f yeskoedvfijodvcj90oi #EY*(DUY*ISYES


----------



## JCB

Nenad is player of the game. Hands down.


----------



## mjm1

7M3 said:


> Unbelievable D From Vince!


brilliant, it was absolutely suffocating!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

Game Over!!!


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> 13.1 to play, Make them miss!
> 
> *Beyonce is nervous, look at her* lol
> 
> Kobe misses the 3, **** yea!




Go update the POTG stats.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Thank U Mister Carter for showin up in the 4th and good job on the rebound kristic finally had a play where u acted like a center


----------



## jarkid

theKidd-5 said:


> Neeeennnnnaaaddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.< >.<!!!!!


haha you are so cuteeeeeeeeee............... >.< ^.^ ^_^


----------



## VC_15

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## squaleca

so much for that 7-0 run *******!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

so vince can play defense. so can kobe lol.

Vince tonight- 9 for 22
Kobe tonight- 9 for 24.


----------



## GM3

Carter making up for his bad shooting with some great D.


----------



## Lord-SMX

how much time left??/


----------



## big furb

Carter>>>>>>>>>>>>Kobe


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> Thank U Mister Carter for showin up in the 4th and good job on the rebound kristic finally had a play where u acted like a center




how dare u critisize god!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Petey said:


> Has 5 fouls.
> 
> Fine with a 3.
> 
> He's done it before.
> 
> Just the Nets have to be aggressive after... regardless of the shot.
> 
> -Petey


You would have been fine with a three to tie the game? Okay...


----------



## Vinsane

Grandmazter3 said:


> 13.1 to play, Make them miss!
> 
> Beyonce is nervous, look at her lol
> 
> Kobe misses the 3, **** yea!


Jay-Z and Beyonce were there
Carter15 how come u never say anything when the nets win


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> so vince can play defense. so can kobe lol.
> 
> Vince tonight- 9 for 22
> Kobe tonight- 9 for 24.


vince carter had the higher field goal percentage :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

man Carter15Nets has been proven wrong so many times he should be entered into the Guiness Book of World Records for most times proven wrong.


----------



## JCB

Lord-SMX said:


> how much time left??/


 lol the game's over


----------



## DevonTheGreat

If Vince Carter can nullify Kobe Bryant, that is a good showing for Carter.

Kobe is of a different class than Carter.


----------



## Omega

big furb said:


> Carter>>>>>>>>>>>>Kobe


 hells yeah


----------



## justasking?

NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## GM3

Vote for Player of the Game

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=251832


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic and carter are playing great games


----------



## Lord-SMX

big furb said:


> Carter>>>>>>>>>>>>Kobe


if kobe had krstic... the lakers would be title contenders lol


----------



## SetShotWilly

big furb said:


> Carter>>>>>>>>>>>>Kobe


No he is not. He just has a better team


----------



## Finchstatic

how good did VC defend kobe on the last play?


----------



## big furb

SetShotWilly said:


> No he is not. He just has a better team


Unclench bruh, seriously


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince shot pretty bad and Kidd shot terrible for the 2nd straight game but Nets still managed to shoot a respectable % from the field all b/c of 1 man, Nenad.


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> man Carter15Nets has been proven wrong so many times he should be entered into the Guiness Book of World Records for most times proven wrong.


lmao. :banana:


----------



## SetShotWilly

big furb said:


> Unclench bruh, seriously


I am just being realistic :none:


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> You would have been fine with a three to tie the game? Okay...


Well it won't be the first time Kobe has made a shot that would had tied a game or won a game. But he had 5 fouls, and going into an OT, well would had liked the Nets chances.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Great win by the New Jersey Nets again! Limited Kobe Bryant (NBA's leading scorer) to 24 points. Nenad Krstic finished with 26 points and Jason Kidd had 14 assists. Great win, bring on the Dallas Mavericks this Sunday. 

Keep it going Nets! Keep on winning. :clap:


----------



## Air Fly

**** that, my boy Vince OWNED Kobe. :banana:


----------



## big furb

SetShotWilly said:


> I am just being realistic :none:


And i was just being facetious. You're a nets fan, be happy and join in on the fun. Again, unclench

4 game win streak baby!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets, say something !

look Vinsane, he is the man.


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic is an animal. On a sidenote, notice how Carter15Nets dissapears after wins and stays after losses


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Krstic is an animal. On a sidenote, notice how Carter15Nets dissapears after wins and stays after losses


he is a freak :dead: i mean carter15nets


----------



## SetShotWilly

big furb said:


> And i was just being facetious. You're a nets fan, be happy and join in on the fun. Again, unclench
> 
> 4 game win streak baby!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


Well i am down for that :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets are still on pace for a 46 win season after the W last night. They need to go 14-4 the rest of the season to score 50.

VC passed one player on the all-time scoring list last night...

168. Mark Jackson - 12,489
*169. Vince Carter - 12,481*
170. Johnny Kerr - 12,480


----------

